

You don't need `class`, `this` and `() = {}` - surganov
http://stackoverflow.com/a/28135120/1638307

======
Nadya
Functional programming is so lovely. Now if only I could wrap my head around
it better.

~~~
surganov
Just try any of this:

[http://eloquentjavascript.net/05_higher_order.html](http://eloquentjavascript.net/05_higher_order.html)

[https://github.com/timoxley/functional-javascript-
workshop](https://github.com/timoxley/functional-javascript-workshop)

[http://sarabander.github.io/sicp/html/index.xhtml](http://sarabander.github.io/sicp/html/index.xhtml)

[https://leanpub.com/javascript-allonge/read](https://leanpub.com/javascript-
allonge/read)

